# Headaches after about 1 month of Vaping



## Wrathserver

I have been vaping for close to 2 months now. Exactly a week ago, I received a new Griffin RTA with the RX200. Before then I was using the Toptank Mini. I started vaping at 3mg Nic and that hasn't changed. I love Milk Lab's Hakaberry and have tried to save on some costs, so I ordered the 6mg Nic and diluted it with B.P Grade VG. Half-Half so that the juice is at 3mg Nic.

Since I started vaping on the tank, I am noticing a constant headache. I go trough about 12 ml of Juice per day. 

I am not sure if the Griffin is more effective than the Toptank w.r.t Nicotine delivery. I have ordered some DIY supplies to try out, arriving on Friday. So I guess I will try some 0mg Nic mixes and see where that takes me.

If the headaches continue, Ill be sure to go to the doctor. But in the mean time are there any thoughts? I have checked out some of the other forums online but they mostly indicate a Nic Overdose, which is strange since I haven't changed the amount of juice or nic content since I started about 2 months ago.


----------



## mad_hatter

Are you hydrating?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Wrathserver said:


> I have been vaping for close to 2 months now. Exactly a week ago, I received a new Griffin RTA with the RX200. Before then I was using the Toptank Mini. I started vaping at 3mg Nic and that hasn't changed. I love Milk Lab's Hakaberry and have tried to save on some costs, so I ordered the 6mg Nic and diluted it with B.P Grade VG. Half-Half so that the juice is at 3mg Nic.
> 
> Since I started vaping on the tank, I am noticing a constant headache. I go trough about 12 ml of Juice per day.
> 
> I am not sure if the Griffin is more effective than the Toptank w.r.t Nicotine delivery. I have ordered some DIY supplies to try out, arriving on Friday. So I guess I will try some 0mg Nic mixes and see where that takes me.
> 
> If the headaches continue, Ill be sure to go to the doctor. But in the mean time are there any thoughts? I have checked out some of the other forums online but they mostly indicate a Nic Overdose, which is strange since I haven't changed the amount of juice or nic content since I started about 2 months ago.


I wouldn't say it's a nic overdose. That would disappear after a few minutes. I can't say I have heard of this before. Drink loads of water, as vaping sucks it out of you. but apart from that, I can't see where it would be vape-related.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wrathserver

I paid some attention to that over the weekend and still haven't felt a change. The strange thing is the headaches will start a few moments after I vaped. I do drink a lot of coffee. So I am trying to cut down from today. I Heard that this could also be an issue.


----------



## mad_hatter

Random question: did you clean out your tank before using it? Are you making your own coils or pre made ones? What cotton are you using? Do the symptoms persist with a different juice or have you tried vaping 0 nic? You may also have a reaction to pg or vg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wrathserver

Stosta said:


> I wouldn't say it's a nic overdose. That would disappear after a few minutes. I can't say I have heard of this before. Drink loads of water, as vaping sucks it out of you. but apart from that, I can't see where it would be vape-related.



Thanks, Ill try drinking even more for the next few days. I'm sure it will be sorted out soon. Just thought is strange that it started after I got the Griffin. No issues with the tank btw, I'm loving it.


----------



## stevie g

Doctor won't do jack for you. 

I get exactly what you have described but only when my posture is poor. 

It is just your body saying "okay that's good I've had enough now". 

Mine comes and goes as I am sure yours will. PS when you first get a Griffin the temptation to use it like a steam engine doesn't help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wrathserver

mad_hatter said:


> Random question: did you clean out your tank before using it? Are you making your own coils or pre made ones? What cotton are you using? Do the symptoms persist with a different juice or have you tried vaping 0 nic? You may also have a reaction to pg or vg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Did you clean out your tank before using it?
*
I did not clean it out before use. Do you think that this can still be a problem after a week?

*Are you making your own coils or pre made ones?
*
I am making my own coils, I changed between SS and Kanthal to see if it was the Wire causing an allergy. No Luck. Also changed between Cotton Bacon V2 and Regular Japanese Cotton. No Luck.
*Do the symptoms persist with a different juice or have you tried vaping 0 nic?*

I will get my DIY supplies on friday then I can give it a go. Maybe i should just go for pure VG tomorrow and see if it goes away? I don't mind the taste.
The Hakaberry is 70VG and 30 PG and has been diluted with VG already, so I don't think it can be PG?


----------



## Wrathserver

Sprint said:


> Doctor won't do jack for you.
> 
> I get exactly what you have described but only when my posture is poor.
> 
> It is just your body saying "okay that's good I've had enough now".
> 
> Mine comes and goes as I am sure yours will. PS when you first get a Griffin the temptation to use it like a steam engine doesn't help.



Haha I have been using it as a steam engine, I won't lie. But I was just as juice heavy on the Toptank.


----------



## Andre

Sorry to hear about this. 

If I were you, I would have reverted back to the Toptank for a few days to see if the headaches persist. If not, then you can be sure it is the Griffin and investigate further as to causes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Ernest

Wrathserver said:


> I paid some attention to that over the weekend and still haven't felt a change. The strange thing is the headaches will start a few moments after I vaped. I do drink a lot of coffee. So I am trying to cut down from today. I Heard that this could also be an issued



Headaches are also the first sign of dehydration and coffee also dehydrates so try drinking more water. Headaches from dehydration will normally go away in about 30 min. after drinking water. If you are used to drinking a lot of coffee, drinking less coffee will also cause headaches so keep that in mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## mad_hatter

Wrathserver said:


> *Did you clean out your tank before using it?
> *
> I did not clean it out before use. Do you think that this can still be a problem after a week?
> 
> *Are you making your own coils or pre made ones?
> *
> I am making my own coils, I changed between SS and Kanthal to see if it was the Wire causing an allergy. No Luck. Also changed between Cotton Bacon V2 and Regular Japanese Cotton. No Luck.
> *Do the symptoms persist with a different juice or have you tried vaping 0 nic?*
> 
> I will get my DIY supplies on friday then I can give it a go. Maybe i should just go for pure VG tomorrow and see if it goes away? I don't mind the taste.
> The Hakaberry is 70VG and 30 PG and has been diluted with VG already, so I don't think it can be PG?



It's a good habit to clean out a new atomizer or tank. Sometimes there is machine oil residue on the products and a good clean won't hurt.
Try a couple different juices in a couple different nic and pg/vg concentrations to find your sweet spot.
Also. Hydrate. Can't emphasize how important this is,especially if you're drinking coffee as well as vaping at the same time.
maybe vape a little less? serious suggestion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wrathserver

Andre said:


> Sorry to hear about this.
> 
> If I were you, I would have reverted back to the Toptank for a few days to see if the headaches persist. If not, then you can be sure it is the Griffin and investigate further as to causes.



Thanks for the advice. I'll give it a go tomorrow. currently at the office. 



Ernest said:


> Headaches are also the first sign of dehydration and coffee also dehydrates so try drinking more water. Headaches from dehydration will normally go away in about 30 min. after drinking water. If you are used to drinking a lot of coffee, drinking less coffee will also cause headaches so keep that in mind.


Yeah, no coffee for the rest of the day.

I had some early this morning. Just couldn't resist.


----------



## Wrathserver

mad_hatter said:


> It's a good habit to clean out a new atomizer or tank. Sometimes there is machine oil residue on the products and a good clean won't hurt.
> Try a couple different juices in a couple different nic and pg/vg concentrations to find your sweet spot.
> Also. Hydrate. Can't emphasize how important this is,especially if you're drinking coffee as well as vaping at the same time.
> maybe vape a little less? serious suggestion.


Thanks for the info!! Ill be sure to remember that.


----------



## Stevape;)

Have you tried switching back to the top tank setup as this will give you a quick indication if its a possible residue in the new tank situation, Also I take it your juice consumption has gone up moving from the top tank to the Griffen. So if you switch back and it goes away drop your Nic and give the Griffen a good clean.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wrathserver

Okay.

I am in no way going to quit vaping. So maybe I should do a little self trial to find the culprit. (This can help somebody else in the future???)

*Day 1(Today)*
No Coffee, Lots and Lots of water. Same Setup.

*Day 2*
Griffin Tank with Neat VG. Griffin Cleaned out.

*Day 3*
Top tank with 3mg Nic Juice

*Day 4 *
Toptank with Neat VG

Ill Try to vape the same amount of juice to keep at least some constant. And Report back with what happened.

Any other suggestions?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Wrathserver said:


> Okay.
> 
> I am in no way going to quit vaping. So maybe I should do a little self trial to find the culprit. (This can help somebody else in the future???)
> 
> *Day 1(Today)*
> No Coffee, Lots and Lots of water. Same Setup.
> 
> *Day 2*
> Griffin Tank with Neat VG. Griffin Cleaned out.
> 
> *Day 3*
> Top tank with 3mg Nic Juice
> 
> *Day 4 *
> Toptank with Neat VG
> 
> Ill Try to vape the same amount of juice to keep at least some constant. And Report back with what happened.
> 
> Any other suggestions?



Someone mentioned posture
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/releases/72368.php

I started getting terrible headaches a few years ago, which turned out to be caused by too much tension in my shoulder/neck muscles when gaming.

It could also be something vape related though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wrathserver

Alex said:


> Someone mentioned posture
> http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/releases/72368.php
> 
> I started getting terrible headaches a few years ago, which turned out to be caused by too much tension in my shoulder/neck muscles when gaming.
> 
> It could also be something vape related though.



Thanks! So basically this might help?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Taariq404

I've also experienced this, and I think it is most likely vape related. I drink loads of water +2litres per day and I never have coffee, so I've ruled out dehydration.

Only thing is that it occurs with some brands of juices, which I just stay away from. NCV, King Royale and MMM have been the only juice to cause headaches thus far. It could be the flavour - as most of them have been fruity, but then I don't experience it with any of the fruity ELP juices.

Anyway, I hope you find the cause of it as it really sucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wrathserver

Taariq404 said:


> I've also experienced this, and I think it is most likely vape related. I drink loads of water +2litres per day and I never have coffee, so I've ruled out dehydration.
> 
> Only thing is that it occurs with some brands of juices, which I just stay away from. NCV, King Royale and MMM have been the only juice to cause headaches thus far. It could be the flavour - as most of them have been fruity, but then I don't experience it with any of the fruity ELP juices.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you find the cause of it as it really sucks.


Thanks I'm giving the water a go today(I'm at about 1.5 liters right now). Will see how it all pans out. I'm not too worried, as it is most likely just something silly. I see it as a learning curve. Like you said it can also be certain juices. Hakaberry from Milklab contains Stawberry and Kiwi, so this might be the issue.

Big thanks to all the support so far, I really appreciate all the advice from everybody. This is what makes ECIGSSA so amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Wrathserver said:


> Thanks I'm giving the water a go today(I'm at about 1.5 liters right now). Will see how it all pans out. I'm not too worried, as it is most likely just something silly. I see it as a learning curve. Like you said it can also be certain juices. Hakaberry from Milklab contains Stawberry and Kiwi, so this might be the issue.
> 
> Big thanks to all the support so far, I really appreciate all the advice from everybody. This is what makes ECIGSSA so amazing!


Just remember that symptoms from dehydration takes time to disappear so you will need to be consistent in the water consumption

Troll begin
As a side note Rip Trippers mentioned something about taking Ultima Sachets to help with the "side effects" of vaping
Troll end

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporbud77

I also had something similar a while back after about 2 or 3 months. I use to be extremely lethargic in the afternoon and had a vertigo sensation that cause me to leave lectures.

Strangely I stopped using the apple pie flavours that was my adv and it went away. So I think it maybe flavour related. But that's just my 2 cents

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker

I got severe migraine headaches, it was a pg intolerance. Check it out


----------



## KingSize

I used to vape exclusively on my subtank mini for months and never got a headache - then I bought a Goliath V2, in which I can finish a tank in 20 minutes if I'm not careful - I started getting headaches when I didn't pace myself on the Goliath. All I can probably suggest is yes, more water, and try and vape a little less with your new tank as you are inhaling more vapour with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Wrathserver said:


> Okay.
> 
> I am in no way going to quit vaping. So maybe I should do a little self trial to find the culprit. (This can help somebody else in the future???)
> 
> *Day 1(Today)*
> No Coffee, Lots and Lots of water. Same Setup.
> 
> *Day 2*
> Griffin Tank with Neat VG. Griffin Cleaned out.
> 
> *Day 3*
> Top tank with 3mg Nic Juice
> 
> *Day 4 *
> Toptank with Neat VG
> 
> Ill Try to vape the same amount of juice to keep at least some constant. And Report back with what happened.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


I do like the way that putting down your Griffin is your last choice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ErnstZA

A while back I also got headaches when I got my Dripbox. I usually use my Goblin mini. I realized that it was the massive airflow that I was not used to. I closed the airflow half way and in the next 2 days the headaches got better each time I took a drag.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY

i think this man needs some Ultima  it helped RIP Trippers. Here's a pic so you wont struggle finding it:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Duffie12

Um, you've had a lot of responses so far but here's one more thing to check, how long ago did you quit or cut down on the coffee? Headaches are a common side effect of caffeine withdrawal.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Beethoven

Also got headaches when I started with the gemini ceramic.


----------



## Alex

Duffie12 said:


> Um, you've had a lot of responses so far but here's one more thing to check, how long ago did you quit or cut down on the coffee? Headaches are a common side effect of caffeine withdrawal.



Yeah man I agree, if anything he should vape less and drink more coffee. Espresso ftw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

Any chance the headaches are sinus related? I know my sinuses got messed up in the beginning on bigger set ups, more and warmer vapor caused more irritation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Dude.. simple.. do u have allergies?. Ie sinusitis perhaps.. if u get the headache take a allergex and see if it goes away.. I cnt vape certain juices due to sinusitis and 1st effect is a headache 

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------



## JsPLAYn

@Effjh sorry speed reading but u right.. its certain juices/flavas that's affects the allergies.. I for one cnt vape banana sweet concentrate in any juice but can handle banana ripe concentrate. Some of my buddies cnt vape menthol and some cnt do strawberry. .

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------



## KimVapeDashian

jsplayn said:


> @Effjh sorry speed reading but u right.. its certain juices/flavas that's affects the allergies.. I for one cnt vape banana sweet concentrate in any juice but can handle banana ripe concentrate. Some of my buddies cnt vape menthol and some cnt do strawberry. .
> 
> JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters



Send me your address mate, I'll send you a new keyboard - your one seems to have a funny "A" key, and the caps lock key may have kicked the bucket.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Then it seems u need it more than me @cntreadashian

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Wrathserver I too developed headaches in my early days of vaping and even at one stage thought I had tick bite fever and went to the doctor... there was no way I was going back to stinkies and I tried different juices and VG only juices and drank lots of water and tried a few other things I can't even remember... I had headaches for around 2-3 weeks and eventually they just went away and my theory was it was withdrawl symptoms from the poisons in the smokes but that's just a theory...

Drinking water is a huge MUST when starting vaping...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Hi @Wrathserver 

Sorry to hear about your headaches
Hang in there

I know every person is different, but since I got settled into vaping i get FAR LESS headaches than i did while smoking


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Hi @Wrathserver
> 
> Sorry to hear about your headaches
> Hang in there
> 
> I know every person is different, but since I got settled into vaping i get FAR LESS headaches than i did while smoking



I need to add that once my headaches disappeared as quick as they appeared I have been almost headache free since then... in fact I can count the headaches I have had since then I can count on the fingers of my one hand... and when I was smoking I used to carry Myprodol with me all the time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro

Duffie12 said:


> Um, you've had a lot of responses so far but here's one more thing to check, how long ago did you quit or cut down on the coffee? Headaches are a common side effect of caffeine withdrawal.



+1 As a serious coffee connoisseur that has drank coffee for over 60 years, used to drink it by the gallons 24/7/365, still drinks it anytime wanted 24/7/365 in far smaller quantity, I know what caffeine withdrawal is. Going cold turkey off nicotine was as easy as it gets in comparison (just tossed all tobacco products out, out of sight out of mind). I'd suggest that you might try weaning yourself down to a lower level of coffee over time, and as suggested increase your water intake. GL...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian

jsplayn said:


> Then it seems u need it more than me @cntreadashian
> 
> JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters



Let @jsplayn type you an essay...
You then attempt to read it...
Forget about the vaping headache - it will be minor by comparison.


OT: If vaping while consuming regular water consumption leads to headaches, and more water = less headaches then maaaaaaybe see a doctor.

I dont drink any more water than I did, before vaping - and i dont get headaches... Water just helps me with the vapers phlem.


----------

